# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  سيديا للأندرويد

## mohamed73

*سيديا للأندرويد*   أعلن جاي فريمان الشهير  ب”Saurik” مؤسس سيديا أنه أطلق مشروعاً مماثلاً للسيديا لكنه للأندرويد تحت  اسم “Cydia Substrate”، وهو الأمر الذي يبدو غريباً للبعض لأن نظام  الأندرويد مفتوح. وقد أوضح جاي فريمان أن نظام الأندرويد مفتوح لكن الأجهزة  ليست كذلك مما يدفع المستخدمين لعمل تعديلات مثل الرووم والفلاشينج  وغيرها، لكن مع تطبيقه سيمكن للمستخدمين التعديل على جهازهم بدون القيام  بأي من الخطوات المعروفة حالياً، وكشف فريمان أن النسخة لا تزال أولي’  وأمامها الكثير من العمل، ويمكن معرفة المزيد عنها من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ويمكن تحميله من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] من متجر جوجل.

----------

